# fat gripz



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

who uses fat gripz and are they worth it? do you notice a difference with them?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

@Big_Al13 I think uses them

Had to edit as I put the wrong person lol.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

I use them, along with Watson fat grip bars, EZ bars etc..

They're good, but you're not going to look like Popeye overnight. I like them for chest & bicep work when working with low reps. Not a fan for back as really end up JUST thinking about grip.

Worth having to use every so often.


----------



## jakob (Sep 1, 2012)

I've got some, use them on and off just to mix things up. Strange feeling at first but I like what they do, price is a bit of a joke for what they are/do though!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

i use them in 2 exercises, both bicep EX's


----------



## Scotty6Pack (Mar 20, 2011)

Never heard of them but after reading about them would like a pair. Price is a bit much though: http://www.fatgripz.co.uk/


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

I had a pair, used them for a while before coming to the conclusion that they were a load of crap.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2013)

Scotty6Pack said:


> Never heard of them but after reading about them would like a pair. Price is a bit much though: http://www.fatgripz.co.uk/


Get some Pipe lagging mate and cut that up. Kinda the same


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I want to get a pair, but the price isn't justifiable


----------



## elliot438 (Mar 9, 2013)

I got my pair form the expo this year for £25. I love them use them on most of my bicep and forearm excersizes. I don't see the problem with the price if I'm honest even though I'm a tight bastard as they should last a long time and are made very well. You should all know gains are priceless


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> @Big_Al13 I think uses them
> 
> Had to edit as I put the wrong person lol.


Yep I use them. For what they do they are great, however they are a bit pricey. Fortunately my gym has a couple in the buckets of equipment.

I use them especially for shrugs and bicep exercises. They are also very good for pull ups. As has been said though they can cause you to concentrate on grip more than the muscle you are working.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Used them for a long time, forearms have come a long way thanks to them.

Bear in mind that I'm currently 20% when I'm lean they're ripped to hell.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Met a lad in gym who used them and rated them highly, his forearms were popeyed to **** probably thicker than my calves and he claimed natty so I liked the idea of them

Till I found out he was seen in the local needle exchange

Rather spend that money on test or whey!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

WilsonR6 said:


> Met a lad in gym who used them and rated them highly, his forearms were popeyed to **** probably thicker than my calves and he claimed natty so I liked the idea of them
> 
> Till I found out he was seen in the local needle exchange
> 
> Rather spend that money on test or whey!


They are good mate. Luckily my gym has a pair , but unlucky that I bought a pair befor I realised my gym had them!


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Going to start using them for dips


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Cronus said:


> Going to start using them for dips


Why?


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

I'd had a pair for about a year. Use them for most dumbbell work and biceps. I do rate them and recommend anyone gets them - especially if you have twig like wrists like me


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

i find they make you work harder


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Big_Al13 said:


> Why?


Dips tend to bother my wrists a little and apparently fat gripz can help alleviate this according to others experiences.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Cronus said:


> Dips tend to bother my wrists a little and apparently fat gripz can help alleviate this according to others experiences.


Give it a try but it's probably going to make you feel more uncomfortable.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Cronus said:


> Dips tend to bother my wrists a little and apparently fat gripz can help alleviate this according to others experiences.


I wouldn't think the gripz will do anything at all. You don't need to grip the bar on a dip as the weight should be through your forearms.

You'd get more benefit by concentrating on using them for wrist curls (light weight) and bicep work in my opinion.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Smoog said:


> Give it a try but it's probably going to make you feel more uncomfortable.


How come you don't rate them? What exercises did you use them for?

I used them for DB rows and certainly improved my grip over the course of 4 weeks.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Cronus said:


> How come you don't rate them? What exercises did you use them for?
> 
> I used them for DB rows and certainly improved my grip over the course of 4 weeks.


I just found that they made everything unnecessarily uncomfortable. That and I've rarely seen anyone with a decent physique stick with them. That's just my opinion though.

If he's having discomfort with tricep exercises, I doubt fat grips are going to make them any better.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

I purchased some a few months back.

Never got around to using them.

However they are a permanent fixture on my dip attachments for my rack, definitely feels a lot more comfortable on my hands whilst dipping! Lol


----------



## barndoor5 (Jun 16, 2013)

Just ordered some new off ebay - saved a few quid over official website.

For those who have them - how are they for dumbbell chest press?

For flyes and pressing im thinking a thicker grip will distribute the weight of a thin dummbbell better in my hand and should allow for a better squeeze/contraction.

Anyone find that?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I have used them and found it gives a different twist to the exercise. Good for forearm development.


----------



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

cheers for all the replys guys, think il have to have a good think about it as everyone seems to have a different opinion. il see how my forearms develop now im doing heavy shrugs and upright rows as ive been feeling it in my forearms lately, also does anyone have or use ab slings and how do you find them? i used them once before but felt like a plonker as i was swinging like a monkey, i train at home now so dont need to worry about that anymore, is it just a case of keep doing them and the swinging will stop?


----------

